# 1st national Black Lives Matter conf. Cleveland,OH



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]*Thousands of 'freedom fighters' in Cleveland for first national Black Lives Matter conference*[/SIZE]
*The Cleveland Plain Dealer ^ * | July 26, 2015 | Jane Morice 









Attendees of the Convening's opening ceremony raise their fists as a symbol of power during an organizer's speech.
Activists from across the nation converged in Cleveland this weekend for a conference meant to draw national attention to police brutality and race relations in the wake of a number of incidents involving police and black Americans. 
The National Convening of the Movement for Black Lives began Friday at Cleveland State University where activists will attend sessions that range from viewing films to open discussions on topics that highlight issues that affect all aspects of black culture. 
The conference is happening amid an escalating national discussion about law enforcement's interaction in black communities. Those issues are illustrated through several high-profile incidents that began in the summer of 2014 with the shooting death of Michael Brown Jr. by a Ferguson, Missouri police officer and continue through this month when Sandra Bland was found dead in a Texas jail cell where she was being held after a routine traffic stop. 
The conference is being held in Cleveland, a city where two police officers remain under investigation in the Nov. 22, 2014 shooting death of 12-year-old Tamir Rice. The Cleveland police department is now operating under a federal reform agreement that came after the U.S. Justice Department's two-year-long probe of the department's use-of-force practices and policies....

_(Excerpt) Read more at cleveland.com ._
_http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2015/07/thousands_of_freedom_fighters.html
_

_Why? How about all lives matter?_
_Blacks can and are killing their own every day and not a care is to be found in the black community or it's so called leaders. ALL lives matter! 
_
_Hundreds of thoudands or even millions of people have been murdered in this country over the past several decades. _
The problem is in the city. Black inner city folks need to stop blaming the white man for their troubles. The inner city youth have every opportunity to succeed. No matter what the color, people are a product of their environment.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:_The National Convening of the Movement for Black Lives began Friday at Cleveland State University where activists will attend sessions that range from viewing films to open discussions on topics that highlight issues that affect all aspects of *black culture.

*_ Interestingthat in the black culture, they spend a great deal of time killing each other.So does this mean the cops can't be considered as racist, but culturist?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Michael Brown was a punk and got what he deserved. I can't see making that low life a rallying cry for anything.
I agree that Black lives matter. And Blacks killing Blacks should be their main topic. What they have now is nothing more then a sideshow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

White lives have mattered for centuries, black ones? Not so much. 

Is there something wrong with having a convening of black Americans?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

If the their intention is to truly promote the prevention of violence towards blacks they need to have the convention in the inner cities where the bulk of black deaths occur.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no really said:


> If the their intention is to truly promote the prevention of violence towards blacks they need to have the convention in the inner cities where the bulk of black deaths occur.


AND they need to address the fact that 80% of all Planned Parenthoods are located in poor black communities, and if black lives matter.......well Planned Parenthood is the LARGEST taker of black lives out there.
Let's get to the root of this problem, and work our way up.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

And,,,,,high school kids need to stay in school to graduate, pull up their pants, stop blaming white people, the police, the slaveowners from 160 yrs ago, the Confederate Flag, etc and do something positive!

Nobody is going to hire a young man of any race when his pants come halfway down to his knees. 

Also, . The *black fist*, also known as the *Black Power fist* is a logo generally associated with black nationalism and sometimes socialism. Its most widely known usage is by the Black Panther Party in the 1960s. A black fist logo was also adopted by the northern soul music subculture.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raised_fist ​


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> White lives have mattered for centuries, black ones? Not so much.
> 
> Is there something wrong with having a convening of black Americans?


Nothing wrong with it on the surface. However if the content of the program was the kind of fantasy like the "hands up don't shoot" mantra that came after the Brown shooting, I doubt that anything the least bit productive happened there.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1bHAsVt9zI[/ame]

'Black Lives Matter': 'Any Opportunity We Have To Shut Down Republican Convention, We Will' 

Published on Jul 25, 2015

That really ought to promote a constructive dialogue ... Patrisse Cullors, co-founder of the Black Lives Matter movement, has announced that "any opportunity we have to shut down a Republican convention, we will."

So, it is pretty easy to see what their goal is...............


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Nothing wrong with it on the surface. However if the content of the program was the kind of fantasy like the "hands up don't shoot" mantra that came after the Brown shooting, I doubt that anything the least bit productive happened there.


I'm pretty sure it's up to the attendees to decide what is productive and what is not. It's my opinion that the black community wants to be heard, if a convention brings their concerns into the light it's a good thing.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

And this is a good thing? "any opportunity we have to shut down a Republican convention, we will."


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is wrong on so many levels it's painful.
> 
> The least of which is that Marion Barry is dead.


Lighten up. It is humor. How many discussions would you guess they will have about how many black deaths are the fault of blacks and what to do about them? Will they address personal responsibility for staying in school, not getting pregnant, keeping your kids off the streets, avoiding drugs, staying out of gangs, running from the cops, etc.? There will be none of that. It will all be about how blacks are all victims and how whites need to change.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's up to the attendees to decide what is productive and what is not. It's my opinion that the black community wants to be heard, if a convention brings their concerns into the light it's a good thing.


I'm sure they do want to be heard. The problem is, they should look around and listen. They are responsible for 99% of their problems. Until they change their culture themselves, their problems will never go away.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I think Black Lives Matter started as a grassroots organization, but I'm sure it didn't take long for the Democrat Party to get its hooks in it. BLM will be used to generate anger and violence that will get blacks to the polls to vote for the Democrat presidential candidate in 2016.

This group is trying to focus attention on police killing blacks, incarceration of blacks, black women living in poverty, black illegal immigrants, and black transgenders. Seems they have all the bases covered.

This org will suddenly be flush with money as liberal groups finance them prior to upcoming election. It would be interesting to see who funded the conference, transportation, etc. Occupy fell apart and never achieved the objective liberals hoped and planned for, but never say die.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> And,,,,,high school kids need to stay in school to graduate, pull up their pants, stop blaming white people, the police, the slaveowners from 160 yrs ago, the Confederate Flag, etc and do something positive!
> 
> Nobody is going to hire a young man of any race when his pants come halfway down to his knees.
> 
> ...


Post of the week award.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

gapeach said:


> And this is a good thing? "any opportunity we have to shut down a Republican convention, we will."


Are you kidding? The left is wetting themselves over this! Since the have NO viable candidate, perhaps this could help...

I'd like to see the list of donors/sponsors...


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Isn't this a threat? *Patrisse Cullors, co-founder of the Black Lives Matter movement, has announced that "any opportunity we have to shut down a Republican convention, we will."*

It sure sounds like one to me.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

poppy said:


> Lighten up. It is humor. How many discussions would you guess they will have about how many black deaths are the fault of blacks and what to do about them? Will they address personal responsibility for staying in school, not getting pregnant, keeping your kids off the streets, avoiding drugs, staying out of gangs, running from the cops, etc.? There will be none of that. It will all be about how blacks are all victims and how whites need to change.


I'd even send donations if those problems were being addressed!


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

poppy said:


> I'm sure they do want to be heard. The problem is, they should look around and listen. They are responsible for 99% of their problems. Until they change their culture themselves, their problems will never go away.


If you believe as I do that some gov't welfare programs make the poor, including inner city blacks, worse off, then your manufactured 99% stat looks rather silly. 

You are partly responsible for the 79.37% of internet quoted stats that are made of thin air. :huh:

And while it is rare that I agree with Irish Pixie on anything including the weather, your little joke about the agenda sounds more racist than funny.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> If you believe as I do that some gov't welfare programs make the poor, including inner city blacks, worse off, then your manufactured 99% stat looks rather silly.
> 
> You are partly responsible for the 79.37% of internet quoted stats that are made of thin air. :huh:
> 
> And while it is rare that I agree with Irish Pixie on anything including the weather, your little joke about the agenda sounds more racist than funny.


Deke, I have to disagree with you. The welfare mothers in the inner cities keep on having one baby right after another. They cannot work because they have so many children. In many cases, they children have multiple fathers. It is nothing but a cycle from grandmother, to mother, to child.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's up to the attendees to decide what is productive and what is not. It's my opinion that the black community wants to be heard, if a convention brings their concerns into the light it's a good thing.


The attendees have their opinion about what is productive and I have mine. And we are all free to express it. Is this a great country or what. 

Wants to be heard??? You would have to be living under a rock not to have heard what the black community had to say about the high-profile incidents with the police this last year or so. But unfortunately too many times they say, right on cue, that the black person was wronged on account of being black, without waiting for any investigation or fact finding. And that's why they get tuned out so many times. 

And it would be downright hypocritical to have a "black lives matter" convention and not address the staggering level of violence in some black communities, especially when innocent children become collateral damage. Everybody knows who Michael Brown was, but how about Machole Stewart, Angel Hooper, Amorian Hale, KaVeya Curry? I bet you never heard those names, why not let google be your friend. Their cases are a lot more tragic than Brown or Garner or Gray.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

gapeach said:


> Deke, I have to disagree with you. The welfare mothers in the inner cities keep on having one baby right after another. They cannot work because they have so many children. In many cases, they children have multiple fathers. It is nothing but a cycle from grandmother, to mother, to child.


Nope, I think you just agreed with me. I don't want to imply that personal responsibility is not the real key to success, but where multi-generational welfare dependency is real, there is plenty of blame to go around to include the gov't writing the welfare checks. So in that case, I can't agree that 99% of the problem is caused by blacks or black culture. The fact that the poor are attracted to the worst parts of inner cities by gov't programs is also not caused by the poor.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I don't disagree with anyone here who says that the black community needs to work on its internal violence. They are, though. I think it is a little disappointing that either they or the media are focusing *more* on the interracial issues. But that isn't a black thing. Everyone on this earth seems to prefer to focus on external problems rather than looking inward to resolve their own. Everyone wants a bad guy to pin their problems on.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> Nope, I think you just agreed with me. I don't want to imply that personal responsibility is not the real key to success, but where multi-generational welfare dependency is real, there is plenty of blame to go around to include the gov't writing the welfare checks. So in that case, I can't agree that 99% of the problem is caused by blacks or black culture. The fact that the poor are attracted to the worst parts of inner cities by gov't programs is also not caused by the poor.


I don't know what the answer is. Maybe the draft wasn't such a bad thing. At least in the service you can learn a trade. It seems to me that we have less trouble with racial problems, white vs black or vice versa in the south than the cities in the north do although our inner cities are predominately black. Schools are too.
Most white children go to private schools or charter schools that you have to be academically eligible for.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> I don't know what the answer is. Maybe the draft wasn't such a bad thing. At least in the service you can learn a trade. It seems to me that we have less trouble with racial problems, white vs black or vice versa in the south than the cities in the north do although our inner cities are predominately black. Schools are too.
> *Most white children go to private schools or charter schools that you have to be academically eligible for.*


I would say you do have a problem in the south.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> I would say you do have a problem in the south.




Nice.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Those crazy citified white southerners... who do they think they are the Obama's?:banana:


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Wait... Is this becoming a north vs south debate already? I must have missed it.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's up to the attendees to decide what is productive and what is not. It's my opinion that the black community wants to be heard, *if a convention brings their concerns into the light it's a good* thing.


Like the riots didn't get peoples' attention & bring their concerns to light??

I think everyone, with the exception of those living under rocks, are aware of what's been happening.

And while I agree that some LEOs have no business wearing a badge, my suggestion to the black community would be to stop being combative when dealing w/ LE. The death rate just might begin to drop.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is wrong on so many levels it's painful.
> 
> The least of which is that Marion Barry is dead.


Overdose?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Like the riots didn't get peoples' attention & bring their concerns to light??
> 
> I think everyone, with the exception of those living under rocks, are aware of what's been happening.
> 
> And while I agree that some LEOs have no business wearing a badge, my suggestion to the black community would be to stop being combative when dealing w/ LE. The death just might begin to drop.


I prefer conventions to riots. No, I don't think the riots brought black concerns to light. People saw the riots but never listened to why.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> Overdose?


Cardiac arrest due to natural causes, I believe. He was 78.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

oneraddad said:


>


Er, I hate to point this out, but your protagonist seems to have his finger firmly planted on the bang switch, while calling someone else a retard.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

When a cop tells you to put out your cigarette and get out of the car, you say 'yessir!' and you put out your cigarette and get out of the car.

Don't matter if you're black, white, purple or green. 

Being defiant/combative will put you on the losing end every time.

It's called common sense.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I prefer conventions to riots. No, I don't think the riots brought black concerns to light. *People saw the riots but never listened to why.*


How could they not?? It was plastered all over TV for weeks.....along w/ details as to why they were happening. 

Honestly, people aren't that stupid.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Cardiac arrest due to natural causes, I believe. He was 78.


His last arrest!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> How could they not?? It was plastered all over TV for weeks.....along w/ details as to why they were happening.
> 
> Honestly, people aren't that stupid.


Maybe I'm just silly but I know I listen better when faced with rationality rather than violence. Maybe that's just me? 

It wasn't my intention to knot your knickers I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Inner *cities* are predominately black like most other cites. Schools are too.
Most white children go to private schools or charter schools that you have to be academically eligible for.
The white children go to private schools because the schools are so academically inferior. 

This is just how bad the 12th grade in Savannah was in 2015.
When your public schools are this bad, then what chance do students have?
My grandsons graduated 12th grade from public school in 2014.
only 47 % of their class passed. They have gone on to college because they were in honors classes which is about average for the rest of the country. 


*Savannah High School rating compared to average state, county and city schools ratings:
**Georgia:*47
*Chatham County:*32
*Savannah:*28*
Savannah High School:* 3
Read more: http://www.city-data.com/school/savannah-high-school-ga.html#ixzz3h7vwuzWX
​


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Move in a little further inland toward Statesboro. My nieces son (white) graduated last year with honors from a public school.
Just as a side note: this young mans mother was raped, she chose to keep the baby.
We're mighty proud of this boy.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Marshloft said:


> Move in a little further inland toward Statesboro. My nieces son (white) graduated last year with honors from a public school.
> Just as a side note: this young mans mother was raped, she chose to keep the baby.
> We're mighty proud of this boy.


Wonderful that she kept him&#9829;&#9829; and that he is such a good student. Statesboro is a nice town with good schools. Ga. Southern is a good university too. 

Counties outside or joining Savannah (Chatham Country) have very good schools have have that small town atmosphere. They have grown larger because people just cannot afford private school tuition and have moved outside the county. Some private schools run around 15 thousand a year. 
This is one example: PreK $7610 Kindergarten $11.080 First through Fifth Grades $13,560 Sixth through Eighth Grades $15,840 Ninth through Twelfth Grades $16,160


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

_



Why? How about all lives matter?

Click to expand...

_For sure, but are we going to tell ourselves,That Cops treat white citizens exactly the same as black citizens?

That is their beef, which may have some merit.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

plowjockey said:


> _
> 
> _For sure, but are we going to tell ourselves,That Cops treat white citizens exactly the same as black citizens?
> 
> That is their beef, which may have some merit.


I don't see merit to that argument at all. If a cop pulls you over and you get all huffy or jump out and take off running, you will pay the same price regardless of your color. Do you think they just say "Ah, let him go, he's a white boy"? They don't like that and neither would you. The old and tired argument that more blacks, per percentage of the population, are in prison is clearly due to blacks, as a percentage of the population, committing more crimes. Blacks are what, about 17% of the population? Roughly half of those would be female, so black males make up about 9% of the population. What percentage of murders any given week would you say are committed by that 9% of the population? When you look at the death rates from shootings in the inner cities every week, that percentage has to be way up there. Ergo, a higher percentage of blacks are in prison for murder. It's simple math.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

*Death of woman in Texas jail consistent with suicide: prosecutor*

By Ben Klayman and David Bailey 
Evidence from an autopsy on Sandra Bland, the black woman found hanging dead in a Texas jail days after a traffic stop, supports the medical examiner's initial ruling of suicide, a county prosecutor told reporters on Thursday.
The preliminary results also found high levels of marijuana in Bland's system, although officials are seeking additional tests to confirm when and how much she might have smoked or swallowed, Waller County Assistant District Attorney Warren Diepraam said.
"The evidence that we reviewed up to this point supports those findings," he said of the initial suicide ruling. more.......
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015...USKCN0PX20G20150723?virtualBrandChannel=11563


I don't see how the police can be blamed for her death.
"Looking at the autopsy results and toxicology, it appears she swallowed a large quantity of marijuana or smoked it in the jail," Mathis said in a text message to Lambert that the attorney provided to Reuters. 
Mathis is the DA. Lambert is her lawyer.

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/...black-women-s-lives-matter-movement-1.3156510
*Sandra* *Bland*'s *death* ignites *Black* Women's *Lives* *Matter* movement


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> Lighten up. *It is humor*. How many discussions would you guess they will have about how many black deaths are the fault of blacks and what to do about them? Will they address personal responsibility for staying in school, not getting pregnant, keeping your kids off the streets, avoiding drugs, staying out of gangs, running from the cops, etc.? There will be none of that. It will all be about how blacks are all victims and how whites need to change.


You misspelled "racist"


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I believe the American black community was very targeted by the govt welfare programs and so they have faced the destructive and burdensome difficulties that come from being in a targeted group moreso than other demographics.

I believe we will see many of the same problems cropping up in the coming decades amongst a large portion of the Hispanic immigrant community that is being targeted in the same way now.

If the organizers of the convention want to call it black lives matter, that is their business. But I think they might have a more successful convention and movement if they had named it all lives matter.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gapeach said:


> *Death of woman in Texas jail consistent with suicide: prosecutor*
> 
> By Ben Klayman and David Bailey
> Evidence from an autopsy on Sandra Bland, the black woman found hanging dead in a Texas jail days after a traffic stop, supports the medical examiner's initial ruling of suicide, a county prosecutor told reporters on Thursday.
> ...



It's all in how it is spun out to the public. Two years ago there was a white guy on drugs that hung himself in the county jail. Did you ever hear about his name?

Oh yeah, the deputy that pulled him over was black. Was it racist? No it wasn't. I know both the deputy and his white wife. Also knew the victim. 

I used to live near that town when I was a kid. In fact it was the first year of integration. I was in first grade then. Lo and behold, no fights no stabbings and no problems. But yet they want to try and spin the few weeks a racist took over the town 150 years ago but don't bring up that in that same town in the first year of integration there was no fights. 

But some will believe whatever bone is thrown their way.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gibbsgirl said:


> I believe the American black community was very targeted by the govt welfare programs and so they have faced the destructive and burdensome difficulties that come from being in a targeted group moreso than other demographics.
> 
> I believe we will see many of the same problems cropping up in the coming decades amongst a large portion of the Hispanic immigrant community that is being targeted in the same way now.
> 
> If the organizers of the convention want to call it black lives matter, that is their business. But I think they might have a more successful convention and movement if they had named it all lives matter.


Yes it's almost as if they don't want whites in their convention. If they had called it all lives matter they would have had an even bigger turnout. I'm reserving judgment but first impression to me it just seems like another hate group in the making.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> Lighten up. It is humor. How many discussions would you guess they will have about how many black deaths are the fault of blacks and what to do about them? Will they address personal responsibility for staying in school, not getting pregnant, keeping your kids off the streets, avoiding drugs, staying out of gangs, running from the cops, etc.? There will be none of that. It will all be about how blacks are all victims and how whites need to change.


Once again your comments and the people who like them speak volumes about you. It wasn't funny. Racism and bigotry are never funny.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> Like the riots didn't get peoples' attention & bring their concerns to light??
> 
> I think everyone, with the exception of those living under rocks, are aware of what's been happening.
> 
> And while I agree that some LEOs have no business wearing a badge, my suggestion to the black community would be to stop being combative when dealing w/ LE. The death rate just might begin to drop.


You can be as polite and non-combative as you like and still get beaten or killed. This misconceptions and just flat untruths in this thread infuriate me. :flame:

Tell this guy how he should have been more polite: 

http://www.npr.org/2014/08/15/340419821/after-a-traffic-stop-teen-was-almost-another-dead-black-male

Or maybe this guy: https://www.yahoo.com/politics/dj-henry-was-a-black-man-killed-by-police-should-124937106476.html

Oh wait you can't because he is dead! 

Why is it the same people on here who will go on and on about passively rebelling against the government and who would applaud a white person trying to stand up for his rights to not be illegally searched will bash a black person for it and say they should just be polite and go along no matter what? Do you not see your double standard slapping you in the face?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

poppy said:


> I don't see merit to that argument at all. If a cop pulls you over and you get all huffy or jump out and take off running, you will pay the same price regardless of your color. Do you think they just say "Ah, let him go, he's a white boy"? They don't like that and neither would you. The old and tired argument that more blacks, per percentage of the population, are in prison is clearly due to blacks, as a percentage of the population, committing more crimes. Blacks are what, about 17% of the population? Roughly half of those would be female, so black males make up about 9% of the population. What percentage of murders any given week would you say are committed by that 9% of the population? When you look at the death rates from shootings in the inner cities every week, that percentage has to be way up there. Ergo, a higher percentage of blacks are in prison for murder. It's simple math.


That's simply not true. Blacks are treated differently by the police and there are studies and statistics to prove it. 

Blacks go to PRISON far more often that white for the EXACT SAME CRIMES. Whites get off or get probation instead of jail. If you would spend 5 minutes looking at once again the facts and statistics you will see that whether or not you go to jail is based on race and poverty more than any other factor. 

I wish I could wave a wand and make you black for a year.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I find it interesting that many people on this forum talk about police brutality, police officers overstepping their bounds, etc. Yet when it's black people saying the same thing, it's not an issue.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Once again your comments and the people who like them speak volumes about you. It wasn't funny. Racism and bigotry are never funny.


I agree with your sentiment because I think you're saying that because I have think you believe in sensitivity to racial and bigotry issues.

But, I don't agree at all that it can"t be funny. In fact I think much, but not all, has actually been very necessary.

A lot of comedians are actually wicked smart, and being able to freely poke fun at tense issues in America including race and politics has actually done good for Americans. There have been some comdeiabs that have used their platform/medium not break the ice and really get people's attention and get them talking more openly, sometimes just getting folks to ev n talk g at all. And, its only gotten more diverse and inclusive in recent decades with many comedians of different races, genders and ethnicities giving people a chance to laugh together.

Some of it is awful, but not all of it. And, I have appreciation for at least the good some of it has done.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

gibbsgirl said:


> I agree with your sentiment because I think you're saying that because I have think you believe in sensitivity to racial and bigotry issues.
> 
> But, I don't agree at all that it can"t be funny. In fact I think much, but not all, has actually been very necessary.
> 
> ...


I agree with that. Key and Peele do a good job of it. I think that is one of the reasons they are so popular they give us the chance to laugh and then relax a little while we discuss difficult topics. 

In the case of that particular poster taken with everything else he has written just in this thread alone I have to assume that was not his intention here.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> Yes it's almost as if they don't want whites in their convention. If they had called it all lives matter they would have had an even bigger turnout. I'm reserving judgment but first impression to me it just seems like another hate group in the making.


I think the naming of blacks is probably going to give a lot of racial groups the deep ng they might not be welcome, not just whites, and I think the big problem with that is that it's just going to flat out loud MIT the amount of people they'll be able to reach me th their messagesm


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gibbsgirl said:


> I think the naming of blacks is probably going to give a lot of racial groups the deep ng they might not be welcome, not just whites, and I think the big problem with that is that it's just going to flat out loud MIT the amount of people they'll be able to reach me th their messagesm


I agree. MLK assessed all people while getting to the root of the blacks plight. In my eyes, anytime you exclude another sector it soon become an exclusive group.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Once again your comments and the people who like them speak volumes about you. It wasn't funny. Racism and bigotry are never funny.


I almost liked your post but then I remembered some of the terribly racist stuff a number of black comedians have done, like Dave Chappel. By making the racist stereotype jokes he disarms the racists. Archie Bunker, same thing. 

Sometimes humor reaches where a serious discussion won't.

ETA: now I see gibbsgirl, msg 52, said it before and better than me.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

There's money and prestige to be had with the Black Lives Matter movement. Don't think for a second the leaders of this group don't have sharpton and jackson's success at shaking down entire industries for their millions in the backs of their minds.

As to cops not treating all races equally, could it have something to do with blacks committing violent crimes, including murder, at a rate of 8 to 1 over white & hispanics combined? I know I'm a good deal more comfortable around an 80 pound lab than a 60 pound pit bull.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> You can be as polite and non-combative as you like and still get beaten or killed. This misconceptions and just flat untruths in this thread infuriate me. :flame:
> 
> Tell this guy how he should have been more polite:
> 
> ...


Get infuriated all you want. One thing is for certain. If you cop an attitude or get confrontational, you're going to come out on the losing end every time. You're begging for whatever befalls you. 

Seriously, you're trying to say that being combative w/ LE is the right thing to do????? IMO, that's just pure stupidity. 

There are other ways to deal w/ the issue. Live to fight another day, in a different way.

And just for the record, LE kills white people, too. There have even been incidents of *gasp* black cops shooting whites! Are you outraged?

One more thought: is it possible that the black gang/hiphop culture has brought this brutality down on all black males....even the ones that aren't part of that culture? Just a thought.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> Get infuriated all you want. One thing is for certain. If you cop an attitude or get confrontational, you're going to come out on the losing end every time. You're begging for whatever befalls you.
> 
> Seriously, you're trying to say that being combative w/ LE is the right thing to do????? IMO, that's just pure stupidity.
> 
> ...


Let's try reading my post again:



> *You can be as polite and non-combative as you like and still get beaten or killed. *This misconceptions and just flat untruths in this thread infuriate me. :flame:
> 
> *Tell this guy how he should have been more polite*:
> 
> ...


Maybe you can point out where I advised anyone to be combative? Asking the police officer a polite question about why you are being pulled over or why they want to search your vehicle or why they are arresting you is combative in your opinion? Do you recommend letting the police do anything they want with you and your property uncontested? 

I am infuriated every time a police officer injures or kills an innocent citizen no matter what their race, sex, religion or anything else.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> Let's try reading my post again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is. At least, here it is....and it has been for 50 years (that I'm aware of). At the very least, you can spend the night in the pokey. At the worst, you get get your head bashed in w/ a flashlight. White male. (murders are a relatively new phenomenon)

You learn real quick. There are other ways to fight the brutality but you've got to live to do it.

If you know there's a possibility of being killed by a LEO, don't you think it's rather stupid to do anything but what they tell you to do?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote: *Asking the police officer a polite question about why you are being pulled over or why they want to search your vehicle or why they are arresting you is combative in your opinion?*



Txsteader said:


> Yes, it is. At least, here it is....and it has been for 50 years (that I'm aware of). At the very least, you can spend the night in the pokey. At the worst, you get get your head bashed in w/ a flashlight. White male. (murders are a relatively new phenomenon)
> 
> If you know there's a possibility of being killed by a LEO, don't you think it's rather stupid to do anything but what they tell you to do?


 Are you speaking for texas, or just your local LEO"s.
Either way, they are part of the problem then. Not the solution. Because US citizens don't give up their rights just because we get stopped by a cop.
I agree with being as cooperative as possible. But that doesn't include allowing them to break a law.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> White lives have mattered for centuries, black ones? Not so much.
> 
> Is there something wrong with having a convening of black Americans?


Well, it is blatantly racist, they are saying "only black lives" matter.
When someone dared suggest all lives matter, the bigots rose up and made sure he knew only black lives matter
Being a democrat, he back peddled pretty fast


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's up to the attendees to decide what is productive and what is not. It's my opinion that the black community wants to be heard, if a convention brings their concerns into the light it's a good thing.


They've been heard
They riot, loot, burn down businesses, throw rocks, basically act like spoiled kids
The New Black Panther leaders are calling for the murder of white children, Al Sharpton doesn't have to pay his taxes and apparently isn't going to be punished.
We hear what they are saying, "White Lives don't matter"
Thanks to Obama and his racist buddies


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> Isn't this a threat? *Patrisse Cullors, co-founder of the Black Lives Matter movement, has announced that "any opportunity we have to shut down a Republican convention, we will."*
> 
> It sure sounds like one to me.


It's all politics
Once again, blacks are being exploited by the liars in the democrat party


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Marshloft said:


> Quote: *Asking the police officer a polite question about why you are being pulled over or why they want to search your vehicle or why they are arresting you is combative in your opinion?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm speaking of both. DH had experience w/ locals but we know others who've had run-ins in other parts of the state. 
We're not _supposed_ to give up our rights when being stopped by LE, but we all know that's not always how things work. 

I hope that dash- and personal cameras will help make a difference. DH's incident was way before cell phones so he and the others we knew of were basically at the mercy of the officers. And there were some real sorry a-holes. I'm talking back in the 60s and 70s.

My point is, it doesn't do a ---- bit a of good to get into a confrontation w/ LE. There are other ways of changing things w/o getting oneself put in the hospital or cemetery.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

And I'll say it again.....is it possible that the hip hop/rap culture has brought about what's happening to young black men? They've been 'singing' about it for decades.....violence, murder, drugs. And we all know that's true. Their behavior glorifies it, their music glorifies it. And then we're shocked and outraged when they get killed?

I'm not defending bad cops and I don't like the way cops have become militarized. But I mean, if we're going to have this conversation about black men getting killed, let's be real about things, shall we?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Black folks , have always lacked objectivity , when they discuss violence within geographic area's that are densely packed with mostly blacks ! St. Louis , Chicago , New Orleans , Watts in LA , etc . , and NONE of their fearless leaders like J.Jackson , Big Mouth Al , Sharpeton , have made any Proposals to stop black on black violence ! Their familiar solution is to "send us Mo money" , so atleast Big Al could pay all his outstanding taxes in arrears . 
............Fact is , the Black Community , as a whole , Has NO single leader , who has the testicles to standup and tell the folks that they are the Problem , and , the solution must come from within their own community ! The total breakdown of the basic Black family unit is as much a factor as drugs when it comes to the large percentage of young black men in Prison . This also a causal factor in the 70++ percentage of young girls having lots of babies with NO daddy's . 
............Black girls with several children qualify for Sect. 8 rental payments , food stamps , Medicaid , so WHO needs a father for their children ? Lack of moral values due to the family breakdown is being subsidized by the American Taxpayer . God Bless Uncle Sam , cause he has grown more welfare nipples than anyone ever thought possible . , fordy:facepalm:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

fordy said:


> ............Black folks , have always lacked objectivity , when they discuss violence within geographic area's that are densely packed with mostly blacks ! St. Louis , Chicago , New Orleans , Watts in LA , etc . , and NONE of their fearless leaders like J.Jackson , Big Mouth Al , Sharpeton , have made any Proposals to stop black on black violence ! Their familiar solution is to "send us Mo money" , so atleast Big Al could pay all his outstanding taxes in arrears .
> ............Fact is , the Black Community , as a whole , Has NO single leader , who has the testicles to standup and tell the folks that they are the Problem , and , the solution must come from within their own community ! The total breakdown of the basic Black family unit is as much a factor as drugs when it comes to the large percentage of young black men in Prison . This also a causal factor in the 70++ percentage of young girls having lots of babies with NO daddy's .
> ............Black girls with several children qualify for Sect. 8 rental payments , food stamps , Medicaid , so WHO needs a father for their children ? Lack of moral values due to the family breakdown is being subsidized by the American Taxpayer . God Bless Uncle Sam , cause he has grown more welfare nipples than anyone ever thought possible . , fordy:facepalm:


Another disturbing on many levels post. Generalization and stereotyping truly suck. 

Most of what you say is a "black" problem is just as problematic in the lower income white population...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Another disturbing on many levels post. Generalization and stereotyping truly suck.
> 
> Most of what you say is a "black" problem is just as problematic in the lower income white population...


Are you suggesting they can't work their way out of poverty?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Are you suggesting they can't work their way out of poverty?


Where did I say (or even imply for that matter) anything of the sort?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> Let's try reading my post again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is, you seem to missed it, nearly all the instances of cops & black 'violence' has to do w/resisting arrest. 
Have you ever been pulled over? Speeding, whatever? Did you "sass" the officer? Were you respectful? What do you suppose woulda happened if you refused the officers requests over&over&over again?
THINK a bit...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Well if there was a White Lives Matter conference how long before some would be calling it a Klan rally ????


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

TripleD said:


> Well if there was a White Lives Matter conference how long before some would be calling it a Klan rally ????


Sad but probably true, that would be the perception. 

But there are "special interest" conferences, conventions, seminars and meetings held all the time. As long as they don't exclude anyone, for example if whites were not allowed to register for the "black lives matter" conference, it would be racist and discriminatory, and in violation of rights. But as long as everyone is allowed to attend who has an interest in the subject matter, they are well within their rights to hold it. 

The overall value and wisdom of holding such a conference is open to interpretation but people can just decide for themselves whether or not to attend.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where did I say (or even imply for that matter) anything of the sort?


You mentioned lower income, sounded like a reason people act like they do


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> The point is, you seem to missed it, nearly all the instances of cops & black 'violence' has to do w/resisting arrest.
> Have you ever been pulled over? Speeding, whatever? Did you "sass" the officer? Were you respectful? What do you suppose woulda happened if you refused the officers requests over&over&over again?
> THINK a bit...


I think I can answer that question as a moderately white person.
Well, I don't now about refusing the request over and over, but then I'm a fast learner.
In my misspent youth, I've had occasion to run afoul of the law. Nothing big.
I did learn that cops don't like a smart mouth.
Cops don't want chase you, if they do have to chase you, they will be angry when (not if) they catch you.
If you shove a cop, even an 18 year old "white" kid will wind up face down in a sticker patch with a knee in his back and handcuffed. (learned that one the hard way)
If you scare a cop, even a 21 year old "white" kid will wind up face down over the hood of a cop car, handcuffed with a gun against his head.
I didn't get shot, I eventually learned to shut up and do as I was told.
I did get thrown _out _of jail once for being drunk and mouthy, but that's a whole nuther story.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Another disturbing on many levels post. Generalization and stereotyping truly suck.
> 
> Most of what you say is a "black" problem is just as problematic in the lower income white population...


You are so right about generalization and stereotyping. But I have to wonder why the blm movement is doing the same to republicans.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I agree with that. Key and Peele do a good job of it. I think that is one of the reasons they are so popular they give us the chance to laugh and then relax a little while we discuss difficult topics.
> 
> In the case of that particular poster taken with everything else he has written just in this thread alone I have to assume that was not his intention here.


Have you seen the spoof on the dem convention that comes out every year? It's along the same lines as this "schedule". There's nothing racist about this mock schedule. Nothing. Run it by your black friends. Our neighbors thought it was spot on.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Txsteader said:


> Yes, it is. At least, here it is....and it has been for 50 years (that I'm aware of). At the very least, you can spend the night in the pokey. At the worst, you get get your head bashed in w/ a flashlight. White male. (murders are a relatively new phenomenon)
> 
> You learn real quick. There are other ways to fight the brutality but you've got to live to do it.
> 
> If you know there's a possibility of being killed by a LEO, don't you think it's rather stupid to do anything but what they tell you to do?


Yup. Some know of this 1st hand too. Ask any teenager-white male.
My son, far from angelic, was stopped yards from our driveway every am of the world. And hassled. He kept his cool MOST of the time when he lost it, it was only to grit his teeth & say "yes sir" scarcastically.
I know what woulda happened to him had he balked, talked back, or fled. I wouldn't have 3 DGKs now.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Well, it is blatantly racist, they are saying "only black lives" matter.
> When someone dared suggest all lives matter, the bigots rose up and made sure he knew only black lives matter
> Being a democrat, he back peddled pretty fast


Post of the day award.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> Yes, it is. At least, here it is....and it has been for 50 years (that I'm aware of). At the very least, you can spend the night in the pokey. At the worst, you get get your head bashed in w/ a flashlight. White male. (murders are a relatively new phenomenon)
> 
> You learn real quick. There are other ways to fight the brutality but you've got to live to do it.
> 
> If you know there's a possibility of being killed by a LEO, don't you think it's rather stupid to do anything but what they tell you to do?


You have a serious problem with your PD then. What are you doing to combat that problem?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Well, it is blatantly racist, they are saying "only black lives" matter.
> When someone dared suggest all lives matter, the bigots rose up and made sure he knew only black lives matter
> Being a democrat, he back peddled pretty fast


If their campaign was actually ONLY Black lives matter then obviously everyone would have a problem with it. It isn't though is it? You guys come up with the most off the wall stuff. And who is this "he" you are talking about?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> The point is, you seem to missed it, nearly all the instances of cops & black 'violence' has to do w/resisting arrest.
> Have you ever been pulled over? Speeding, whatever? Did you "sass" the officer? Were you respectful? What do you suppose woulda happened if you refused the officers requests over&over&over again?
> THINK a bit...


As a fortysomething white woman I never get pulled over. Ever. And around here if I did I would feel totally safe asking the police officer why I was pulled over if I didn't know why. And I would not let them search my car for no reason either. And they would respect that. I know I am truly fortunate to live in a place where the police really are good guys. They are all local, most of them have been here forever. They are friendly, they are part of the community and they are not looking to bust people for nothing. In return they get respect because they have earned it. That's the way it should be everywhere.


----------



## FutureFarm (Mar 1, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> If their campaign was actually ONLY Black lives matter then obviously everyone would have a problem with it. It isn't though is it? You guys come up with the most off the wall stuff. And who is this "he" you are talking about?



http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/18/politics/martin-omalley-all-lives-matter/

"He" is Martin O'Malley. He was booed and shouted down at a liberal conference. The article mentions that Hillary Clinton faced similar criticism for saying "All lives matter".


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

FutureFarm said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/18/politics/martin-omalley-all-lives-matter/
> 
> "He" is Martin O'Malley. He was booed and shouted down at a liberal conference. The article mentions that Hillary Clinton faced similar criticism for saying "All lives matter".


Yes and have you also seen the made up Twitter called Bernie is black? They are giving him grief too. They have an agenda and it doesn't really seem to centered around rogue cops anymore. Patch didn't know that as a link hadn't been brought up until yours about that. When I get home I am curious what yours says.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Patchouli said:


> You have a serious problem with your PD then. What are you doing to combat that problem?


Like I said, this was years ago. Not a lot could be done back then.....the good ol' boy network, doncha know. Most of the old farts have died off now. To my knowledge, not as much of a problem these days, although there are cops known for harassing teen males, irregardless of race.......mostly those who dress/act like thugs. Go figure. Act like a thug, be treated like a thug. Who would've thought?

I have 2 grandsons of prime age for run-ins w/ the law. One is into the whole hiphop culture; clothes, music, etc. Both his parents taught him 1) how to avoid having contact w/ LE and 2) should he have contact, how to respond to keep from getting hurt. Better to go to jail (even if innocent) than to be beaten or killed. Common sense.

Again, it does no good to resist or get belligerent. It's not going to prove one thing to a cop, especially one who's out to prove his authority (or manhood ).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> As a fortysomething white woman I never get pulled over. Ever. And around here if I did I would feel totally safe asking the police officer why I was pulled over if I didn't know why. And I would not let them search my car for no reason either. And they would respect that. I know I am truly fortunate to live in a place where the police really are good guys. They are all local, most of them have been here forever. They are friendly, they are part of the community and they are not looking to bust people for nothing. In return they get respect because they have earned it. That's the way it should be everywhere.


Ok, I see, if you've not experienced it, it's hard to imagine.
I was in outside sales for over 20 yrs & had to hurry from client to office, etc. got stopped a lot & got some speeding tickets too, as well as got out of a few. Been scared a few times by some zealous cops too. 
And I can certainly see how one could get into trouble QUICKLY by being less than respectful.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

FutureFarm said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/18/politics/martin-omalley-all-lives-matter/
> 
> "He" is Martin O'Malley. He was booed and shouted down at a liberal conference. The article mentions that Hillary Clinton faced similar criticism for saying "All lives matter".



Okay I watched the video. First this was a very vocal group of protestors with an agenda. They wanted to get answers and their goal was to derail any speeches by the candidates until they got those answers. I have the utmost sympathy for the protestors. I really do. That woman who was shouting until she was hoarse brought me to tears. I can not even comprehend her pain and fear and frustration because my life is so sheltered. I have never been mistreated by the police. I have never been pulled over because of my race. I have never been dragged out of my car because of my race. I have never been beaten or injured or lost a friend or family member because we are white. 

So again I can so sympathise with her pain and her rage. I don't think that they accomplished what they hoped to accomplish. I think that they should have allowed the candidates to say their piece and then asked specific questions. Both Sanders and O'Malley seem to have good ideas and shouting them down wasn't helpful to anyone. 

But you know when you have gone so long without a voice sometimes the only thing you can do is shout whenever you get the chance. They don't want the pat answers that politicians have given them for decades. They want something real and something tangible. Every single politician claims they will fix things and make life perfect and it is very rare that someone actually does anything at all. 

I think that if we have any sort of common decency in us we should sit down and shut up and let them talk. Stop being selfish. We already have most of the pie. Can't we give them a chance to just try and get some sort of equal treatment without whining like toddlers because we got left out?


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Tricky Grama said:


> Ok, I see, if you've not experienced it, it's hard to imagine.
> I was in outside sales for over 20 yrs & had to hurry from client to office, etc. got stopped a lot & got some speeding tickets too, as well as got out of a few. Been scared a few times by some zealous cops too.
> And I can certainly see how one could get into trouble QUICKLY by being less than respectful.


I also don't speed. Maybe you should try just following the law.  I mean that's your response whenever a black person gets arrested or abused. Well if they weren't a thug breaking the law the police would leave them alone. They deserve what they get right? I suppose since you were a habitual law breaker you deserved to be treated that way.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Okay I watched the video. First this was a very vocal group of protestors with an agenda. They wanted to get answers and their goal was to derail any speeches by the candidates until they got those answers. I have the utmost sympathy for the protestors. I really do. That woman who was shouting until she was hoarse brought me to tears. I can not even comprehend her pain and fear and frustration because my life is so sheltered. I have never been mistreated by the police. I have never been pulled over because of my race. I have never been dragged out of my car because of my race. I have never been beaten or injured or lost a friend or family member because we are white.
> 
> So again I can so sympathise with her pain and her rage. I don't think that they accomplished what they hoped to accomplish. I think that they should have allowed the candidates to say their piece and then asked specific questions. Both Sanders and O'Malley seem to have good ideas and shouting them down wasn't helpful to anyone.
> 
> ...


That's very kind-hearted of you. It comes across that you do care.

It takes both heart and brain working together to get anywhere.

What does disrupting a CANDIDATE'S speech do for the cause? Hello, they aren't in charge of anything yet, they are only running. So letting the protestors carry on and think they were accomplishing anything would be cruel in its own way. 

And excuse me, but most people DO have common decency and that's why they don't deserve or appreciate the bashing and the labeling. Painting all whites, conservatives, republicans, whatever, with the same brush is just as wrong as the stereotypes that get applied to blacks. And yes I know you don't have to look very hard to find some fool living up to the worst of the stereotypes for any group. Just ignore them and keep looking. 

If you look at a case by case basis, the wheels of justice are turning as they should. Charges filed on behalf of Gray. Grand jury convened on the Garner case, no criminal charges filed but disciplinary action within the department. It isn't like oh, they were black so nobody cares, we can just sweep it under the rug. But that's the impression the protestors seem to want to give. It doesn't matter how passionate you are about something if you are wrong. Your passion won't ever make it right. 

And, I'm still waiting for a protest for Machole Stewart, Angel Hooper, KaVeya Curry, Amorian Hale and the others. By anyone outside of their bereaved families, that is. It is hypocritical to put so much time, energy and money into "black lives matter" but just ignore cases of innocent little children whose lives were taken with absolutely no fault of their own. Which can't be said of Gray and Garner and associates.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

poppy said:


> I don't see merit to that argument at all. If a cop pulls you over and you get all huffy or jump out and take off running, you will pay the same price regardless of your color. Do you think they just say "Ah, let him go, he's a white boy"? They don't like that and neither would you. The old and tired argument that more blacks, per percentage of the population, are in prison is clearly due to blacks, as a percentage of the population, committing more crimes. Blacks are what, about 17% of the population? Roughly half of those would be female, so black males make up about 9% of the population. What percentage of murders any given week would you say are committed by that 9% of the population? When you look at the death rates from shootings in the inner cities every week, that percentage has to be way up there. Ergo, a higher percentage of blacks are in prison for murder. It's simple math.


Let's get real, if that is even posssible any more.

This just one example of what is happening most everywhere.


















> Police in Missouri are 75 per cent more likely to stop a black driver than they are a white driver, the largest disparity since the state began collecting such data 15 years ago.


http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...5-more-often-than-white-drivers-10290433.html


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> That's very kind-hearted of you. It comes across that you do care.
> 
> It takes both heart and brain working together to get anywhere.
> 
> ...


http://www.kmbc.com/news/man-charged-with-murder-in-amorian-hale-killing/34325496

http://www.kansascity.com/news/loca...at-left-a-man-dead-and-his-son-paralyzed.html

http://www.kctv5.com/story/27367075/chief-investigator-in-angel-hooper-murder-meets-with-prosecutors

Machole Stewart's is the only case where they have not found the killer. There is a reward, prayer vigils have been held and there is an active investigation. Why would there be protests? 

If you really think the wheels of justice are turning then explain why the police officer hasn't been indicted in the case of Tamir Rice. Or in the case of Andy Lopez or John Crawford III?

I did say in my post that the method the protestors used was not the best and they could get their point across in better ways. Hopefully in the future they will.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

plowjockey said:


> Let's get real, if that is even posssible any more.
> 
> This just one example of what is happening most everywhere.
> 
> ...



You know, I'm tempted to challenge that claim. Obviously I didn't check every county in the state (checked about 10, scattered throughout the state), but the ones I did, I'm not seeing 75% more blacks in every jurisdiction. _Some_ jurisdictions, yes. But overall, I don't see what's claimed. And if it matters, the AG is Democrat.

http://ago.mo.gov/home/vehicle-stops-report


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> If their campaign was actually ONLY Black lives matter then obviously everyone would have a problem with it. It isn't though is it? You guys come up with the most off the wall stuff. And who is this "he" you are talking about?


Looking at their website, it does appear to be ONLY black lives that matter to them
Racists following a racist, fooling stupid people into supporting them


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> http://www.kmbc.com/news/man-charged-with-murder-in-amorian-hale-killing/34325496
> 
> http://www.kansascity.com/news/loca...at-left-a-man-dead-and-his-son-paralyzed.html
> 
> ...


The injustice is that they were shot in the first place during the commission of what appears to be black on black crime. But thousands of people don't gather to draw attention to Machole Stewart like they did out of control punk Michael Brown. And that comparison, to be honest, pretty much sickens me.

Tamir Rice case went to the grand jury last I heard. I expect charges due to the nanosecond between the cop's arrival and shooting him. But like the Lopez and Crawford cases, he was carrying what looked like a real gun. And finding out after the fact it was a toy is a lot different than "in the moment". You can't ignore that impression and how it works with their training.

Thank you for actually taking the time to look at the cases I referenced. Here's another one - Joseph Jennings. Killed by police within a week of Brown. Nobody marched in the streets from coast to coast for Joseph, didn't his life matter too? The KBI declined to bring any charges. He didn't even have a toy gun, he just made hand gestures like he did. But his case doesn't fit the agenda apparently.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Patchouli said:


> I also don't speed. Maybe you should try just following the law.  I mean that's your response whenever a black person gets arrested or abused. Well if they weren't a thug breaking the law the police would leave them alone. They deserve what they get right? I suppose since you were a habitual law breaker you deserved to be treated that way.


I'm trying to tell you that I know how to behave when pulled over b/c you didn't have that experience. That is NOT my response when a black person is being abused. When facts show that "hands up don't shoot" is bogus, got some cops shot, riots, looting, biz destroyed, I have little sympathy for those who are only concerned w/what cops do. When there is actual abuse, I'll be the 1st to yell foul. But when time after time vids show someone disrespecting police, I don't care if they're green they're gonna get disrespected too.
It is obvious how the vast majority of young black people are killed, & it's by other black people.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by Irish Pixie View Post
White lives have mattered for centuries, black ones? Not so much. 

Is there something wrong with having a convening of black Americans?


Please accept that your past views on blacks might push you to over compensate....white guilt but many have grown up without a care in the world what race anyone is.


Dang.... latent racism is harmful to all..


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Looking at their website, it does appear to be ONLY black lives that matter to them
> Racists following a racist, fooling stupid people into supporting them


I have attended a few women's conferences and you may be surprised to learn they don't have any speakers on the important of annual prostate exams.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I have attended a few women's conferences and you may be surprised to learn they don't have any speakers on the important of annual prostate exams.


Dang! I nearly snorted hot coffee up my nose. :bow:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> I have attended a few women's conferences and you may be surprised to learn they don't have any speakers on the important of annual prostate exams.


I was responding to the claim that was made that BLM is not just about black lives.
It was a bogus claim and I merely corrected the posters misinformative statement.
It was relative to the conversation.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Dang! I nearly snorted hot coffee up my nose. :bow:


I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> Looking at their website, it does appear to be ONLY black lives that matter to them
> Racists following a racist, fooling stupid people into supporting them



Black Lives Matter is exclusive for black people. That is what I get from reading it. 


Support the Movement for Black Lives!
Want to support the national Movement for Black Lives? Show your support by purchasing an awareness ribbon or wristband!
We have received an amazing opportunity from a community member fed up with state-violence against black bodies! The BLM Awareness Ribbon was created to take a stand against police brutality and other forms of state violence, by bring attention to these issues through solidarity in the black community. Proceeds from the sales will benefit the black community in several ways: The bulk of the proceeds will be placed into a fund for families who have lost a member to police brutality, and other proceeds will be given to various organizations in the movement, including #BlackLivesMatter and HandsUp United! Click a photo to be taken to the BLM Ribbon site to make your purchase!
http://blacklivesmatter.com/

STATE OF THE BLACK UNION
The Shadow of Crisis has NOT Passed

2014 was a year that saw profound injustice, and extraordinary resilience. Homicides at the hands of police sparked massive protests, meaning that America could no longer ignore bitter truths of the Black experience. Gabriella Naverez, a queer Black woman was killed at 22 years old, unarmed. 37 year old Tanisha Andersonâs family dialed 911 for medical assistance. Instead, Cleveland police officers took her life. Anyia Parker, a Black trans woman was gunned down in East Hollywood. This brutal attack was caught on camera, yet her murder, like so many murders of Black trans women, have gone unanswered. This country must abandon the lie that the deep psychological wounds of slavery, racism and structural oppression are figments of the Black imagination. The time to address these wounds is now. 
Learn About Our Demands


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Like I said earlier Peach if whites did this it would be called a Klan rally. There would be marching in the streets against it.....


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

TripleD said:


> Like I said earlier Peach if whites did this it would be called a Klan rally. There would be marching in the streets against it.....


It is true! If white people did this, it would bring on protests, looting and probably a Civil War.
I have no idea which side the hispanics would fall on. Around here the blacks and hispanics don't like each other very much. There is lots of resentment.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............Every time this issue hits the national press , the NAACP and others publish a list of their "Demands" which is never going to gain any traction politically , or otherwise ! They're going to drag their Dead Horse , ......We Was Slaves......carcass thinking it may motivitate a Congressional response in both houses of the legislature . And , they have to remain African Americans to reinforce their "Slave" claim . Will , they ever become just Americans , like the rest of US ? Who knows , who cares ! 
............As the years pass and we get farther along from the end of the Civil War , the "We was Slaves" issue is going to diminish in significance in the minds of all the Non blacks who want America , to function as a somewhat , United America , to face major issues like we did in WW2 ! , fordy


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

MO_cows said:


> The injustice is that they were shot in the first place during the commission of what appears to be black on black crime. But thousands of people don't gather to draw attention to Machole Stewart like they did out of control punk Michael Brown. And that comparison, to be honest, pretty much sickens me.
> 
> Tamir Rice case went to the grand jury last I heard. I expect charges due to the nanosecond between the cop's arrival and shooting him. But like the Lopez and Crawford cases, he was carrying what looked like a real gun. And finding out after the fact it was a toy is a lot different than "in the moment". You can't ignore that impression and how it works with their training.
> 
> Thank you for actually taking the time to look at the cases I referenced. Here's another one - Joseph Jennings. Killed by police within a week of Brown. Nobody marched in the streets from coast to coast for Joseph, didn't his life matter too? The KBI declined to bring any charges. He didn't even have a toy gun, he just made hand gestures like he did. But his case doesn't fit the agenda apparently.


The Jenner case is an odd one. He was obviously looking for suicide by cop since he called 9-11 on himself. He claimed he had a gun when he didn't and he was waving what appeared to the police to be a gun when they showed up. I truly feel bad for his family but they should have gotten him help before it came to the end it did. 

http://www.kshb.com/news/state/kans...-teen-was-justified-says-franklin-co-attorney

On the upside it looks like a group did push for better training in handling the mentally ill. And I think that is what we tend to see in these cases. The groups who do get involved and protest or try and make things happen are the ones that the case most strongly hits home for. In this case the group that went to bat for the family was the National Alliance on Mental Illness in Kansas.

http://www.khi.org/news/article/ottawa-shooting-puts-focus-crisis-intervention-tra/

I think that you have the impression that black people don't protest or do anything about black on black shootings and that is simply not true. The media just doesn't cover those groups and movements and marches like they do the more volatile and outrage inducing police involved shootings and protests. I can't even find a link for the guy in Little Rock who tracks all of the deaths and puts up flags and the group that works to prevent these crimes and deaths. And I know they exist. Gaah.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> Black Lives Matter is exclusive for black people. That is what I get from reading it.
> 
> 
> Support the Movement for Black Lives!
> ...


Of course the topics discussed with be as set out by the parameters of the group, just like women's conferences discuss issues relating to women or First Nations conferences discuss issues that relate to aboriginal people.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I was responding to the claim that was made that BLM is not just about black lives.
> It was a bogus claim and I merely corrected the posters misinformative statement.
> It was relative to the conversation.


Nope that is not what I said. I said:



> If their campaign was actually *ONLY Black lives matter* then obviously everyone would have a problem with it.


Them choosing to put their focus as black people on black lives mattering does not make them racist nor does it imply that they do not care about any other lives or that they feel that ONLY their lives matter. It just means they are putting their focus on their group. WR's post was spot on. You don't expect to hear about men's issues at a women's conference. You don't expect to hear about white deaths at a Black lives Matter rally.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

fordy said:


> ............Every time this issue hits the national press , the NAACP and others publish a list of their "Demands" which is never going to gain any traction politically , or otherwise ! They're going to drag their Dead Horse , ......We Was Slaves......carcass thinking it may motivitate a Congressional response in both houses of the legislature . And , they have to remain African Americans to reinforce their "Slave" claim . Will , they ever become just Americans , like the rest of US ? Who knows , who cares !
> ............As the years pass and we get farther along from the end of the Civil War , the "We was Slaves" issue is going to diminish in significance in the minds of all the Non blacks who want America , to function as a somewhat , United America , to face major issues like we did in WW2 ! , fordy


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> The Jenner case is an odd one. He was obviously looking for suicide by cop since he called 9-11 on himself. He claimed he had a gun when he didn't and he was waving what appeared to the police to be a gun when they showed up. I truly feel bad for his family but they should have gotten him help before it came to the end it did.
> 
> http://www.kshb.com/news/state/kans...-teen-was-justified-says-franklin-co-attorney
> 
> ...


There are NOT protests, marches, demonstrations and news conferences of nearly the size and scope of the Brown debacle over these "child killed in drive by" and other such cases. Widespread media coverage of any such events is lacking because the attendance and enthusiasm for them is lacking. Machole Stewart's family and supporters have gathered a few times, trying to keep attention on the case and get someone to come forward with information. And it's on the local news every time. But the national media didn't show up and the UN didn't choose to comment...like they did with Brown. What's wrong with that picture?

I just think putting all this focus on people whose own actions brought them in contact with the police in the first place, and meanwhile no prominent attention or demand for action for these innocent young victims of other people's bad behavior, that comes across as hypocritical and uncaring.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> Nope that is not what I said. I said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them choosing to put their focus as black people on black lives mattering does not make them racist nor does it imply that they do not care about any other lives or that they feel that ONLY their lives matter. It just means they are putting their focus on their group. WR's post was spot on. You don't expect to hear about men's issues at a women's conference. You don't expect to hear about white deaths at a Black lives Matter rally.


Yes but you don't expect to hear about shutting down the republican convention at a woman's rally either. I mean how many politicians actually have badges and walk the beat? It appears to me that they are already laying blame instead of looking for answers. 

You are I know not where this is headed so I am reserving judgement for now.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yes but you don't expect to hear about shutting down the republican convention at a woman's rally either. I mean how many politicians actually have badges and walk the beat? It appears to me that they are already laying blame instead of looking for answers.
> 
> You are I know not where this is headed so I am reserving judgement for now.


We all know where it is going and it is not going to be good for anybody.
I dread it very much for our country and all of us Americans. 

I read today that American is not politically correct anymore. The PC police wants us to say that we reside in the US not that we are Americans. I will never give in to PC. I am an American citizen by birth just like most of us here are. I applaud those who become citizens the right way. They are Americans too.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Nope that is not what I said. I said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them choosing to put their focus as black people on black lives mattering does not make them racist nor does it imply that they do not care about any other lives or that they feel that ONLY their lives matter. It just means they are putting their focus on their group. WR's post was spot on. You don't expect to hear about men's issues at a women's conference. You don't expect to hear about white deaths at a Black lives Matter rally.


Ok, sounds like as good an excuse for racism as any :thumb:


----------

